# Early sign in for Grubhub?



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Can you sign in a few minutes early for your GH shift? Or should I sign in exactly when my shif is supposed to start? DD lets you sign in 15 minutes early but I'm afraid I won't get credit for any GH orders I accept before my scheduled time


----------



## Torin (Apr 26, 2017)

u can do del's with out a shift you just don't the guarantee and I've never had a problem with getting paid it won't show in your in app summary at least for me I still get the email and text with my pay. SO sign in when ever you want


----------



## Skipster (Jun 29, 2016)

You may want to consider that...
When GH emails driver's to tell us it's ok to login without being in a block, then it would be ok.
If you just login without gh asking you to, then any request you might get is one less that another GH driver would have gotten, who is in a block, and that's not fair.
On the other hand, there have been many times near the end of my block when I go unavailable 5 minutes before my block ends, just so I don't get a request and have to work past the end of my block. In those instances, you'd be covering the part I'm not covering.
Best answer...ask GH.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Ok so I'm scheduled for 11-1 pm today. I dropped off the last order at exactly 1 and I hear the cowbell walking back to my car. What do you do there? Does declining the order count against you if you are not on schedule? I wound up just accepting and I'm at the pickup waiting for the food right now.


----------



## Skipster (Jun 29, 2016)

When you select delivered, call GH and ask them to extend your block to equal your delivery time. That way, if you finish at 1:15, you'll also get paid for this 15 minutes.
If you had declined it at 1, you would get a rejection against you.
If you didn't want to delivery it, you would accept it but immediately call GH and ask that it be re-assigned and it would not count against you.

Any time you go over your block time to finish a delivery, call GH. They will need to adjust your block end time, so you get paid correctly.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Skipster said:


> When you select delivered, call GH and ask them to extend your block to equal your delivery time. That way, if you finish at 1:15, you'll also get paid for this 15 minutes.
> If you had declined it at 1, you would get a rejection against you.
> If you didn't want to delivery it, you would accept it but immediately call GH and ask that it be re-assigned and it would not count against you.
> 
> Any time you go over your block time to finish a delivery, call GH. They will need to adjust your block end time, so you get paid correctly.


Cool thanks for the replies I really appreciate it

I got a big 13 salad order $31 tip today. Had I signed in early I may have not gotten it so I will prob stick to my scheduled hours.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

That situation is only happened once to me. 4 minutes after my shift ended I got a delivery. I was not paid for that instead the money with used to pay their guarantee


----------

